# Powermatic By Logan Varible speed questions



## Dualxeon (Jan 19, 2014)

I am trying to get this thing up and runningmy problem right now is the variable speed set up. I understand the basics ofhow it works just not sure where the setup starting points are. My bottompulley on the motor is spring loaded and the top one is hand crank adjustableto change the speeds. When I put the belt on and start the machine it runs Iadjust the hand crank to slow down the spindle speed it does not slow down butthe top pulley expands out to the point it starts rubbing the side arm of the adjustmentlever. If I go the other direction with the wheel it does not speed up. I thinkI need to get the belts in the right position to start with like bottom pulleyall the way out belt in and top pulley all the way in speed dial at ?? topspeed or low speed ??  then lockeverything down just not sure where to start with the setup. Model 1110008-L00H Any help will be appreciated. Thanks Dualxeon


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 19, 2014)

"When I put the belt on and start the machine it runs Iadjust the hand crank to slow down the spindle speed it does not slow down butthe top pulley expands out to the point it starts rubbing the side arm of the adjustmentlever."

That part doesn't make sense to me.  When you open the top sheaves do the bottom sheaves close and move the belt to the outside of the sheaves?  I can't get my mind wrapped around this right now, but if it's fast or slow one pulley needs to be open and the other needs to close.  If you're opening the sheaves at the top, the speed has to change or the bottom pulley isn't changing and your just loosening the tension on the belt....even at that there would be some change in speed just by moving lower on the top sheaves.

Chuck


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 19, 2014)

I have worked with variable speed systems like that before, though not specifically with a Logan lathe. On some systems the distance between the two pulleys is adjustable. If it is on your lathe, start with the crank adjustable pulley all the way open, where the belt can get all the way down to the bottom of the space between the two sheaves. With the belt installed, adjust the distance between the two pulleys so that the belt is taut, has some tension on it, but is not yet pulling the sprung pulley 'open'. 

In operation, the belt should always be somewhat tight.

If the center distance between the pulleys is not adjustable, and you find that the belt is too loose at any time, it is time for a new belt.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Dualxeon (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks Mr. terrywerm thats was my question the motor is adjustable just was not sure of starting point. I will try setting up with this starting point and see what happens. Before when I adjust top pulley it seems to move but bottom did not, I can move it (the spring pulley in an out) by hand so it's spring tight but not locked up. I'll post back later.
                Thanks Guys


----------



## Dualxeon (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks again got it I'm up and running already made a replacement bolt for the reversing gear. Just needed a starting point for the belt and a good cleaning old oil had gotten hard. Top pulley was moving just not free enough.


----------

